# Looking for Seattle/Portland Teams to Join



## BendBiker (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello-

I grew up in Southern Oregon, but have been living in Quebec for nearly 6 years to go to school. Anyways, I'm probably moving back to Portland or Seattle in the near future and I of course want to take full advantage of the biking on the west coast (with short winters :thumbsup: etc...)

Anyone know of a few road teams in the Seattle or Portland (or Vancouver) area I could join? I just started racing last season and although the system is a bit different in Quebec, I would think I'm about at the level of a pretty competitive Cat 4 rider in terms of the USCF system. I'm not looking for a fancy team with provided bikes or anything, I just want people to ride with.

Any advice would be appreciated,

Bendbiker


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

Check the OBRA site (www.obra.org) for a list of the recognized teams in Oregon. There are many to choose from, especially as a CAT4 racer. A lot depends on how serious you want to be with racing. Some require that you attend meetings, go to their training, etc., others are more laid back but offer the team atmosphere. I think there might be a few new ones next year too. Most are shop sponsored, so that might be a factor for you too.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

*Washington State*

As per Kona's message, pretty much the same for the Seattle area. Here is the main racing page for Washington State. www.wsbaracing.com. As for a place to start researching teams, you can go to USA Cyclings website. Here is the link for Washington http://usacycling.org/clubs/index.php?state=WA


----------

